# Gap in Roof Sheathing at Ridge



## zooba72 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi - I'm finishing up the roof sheathing on a shed and I have a gap at the ridge that varies between 1" and 1/4" - is this an issue ? Should I consider adding a vent to close that gap, or just shingle over it ? 

Thank you !


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Your ridge shingles will bridge a gap that size just fine. You can let the top part of the last course of shingles lap over the ridge and cap over that.


----------

